# ISO Pampered Chef bread pan instructions



## Katie H (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey,  y'all!  I am looking for the instructions/recipe for bread in the Pampered Chef  "tube" pans.  You  might know  what I mean.   Those  that are about  9" tall  and  3"  in  diameter  and come  in  a  heart,  flower and star  shape.

Can  anyone help?  Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 26, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Hey,  y'all!  I am looking for the instructions/recipe for bread in the Pampered Chef  "tube" pans.  You  might know  what I mean.   Those  that are about  9" tall  and  3"  in  diameter  and come  in  a  heart,  flower and star  shape.
> 
> Can  anyone help?  Thanks.



Hi, Katie. I have one. Did you just want the recipe, or the whole thing? I could scan it and email it to you. Let me know.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, GotGarlic.   I'd  like it  all.   You're  a  dear!   I'll  look  for  it  in  my  email.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## abolz78 (May 17, 2008)

Hello I too am purchase a new Pampered Chef Valtrompia Bread Tube (Star) Pan at a garage sale only the instructions were missing. Does any have any information on how to use it and also I know of a recipe for the tube that is a garlic bread spread, some ingredients it consists of is paramsean & italian seasoning I believe and I have had no luck finding that recipe on the pampered chef site. Does anyone know of the recipe I am looking for. Any help would be much appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Caima2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello!
I also am looking for directions and recipes to use with Pampered Chef bread pans. Can you help me?
Thanks!


----------



## TheMetalChef (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow. I keep hearing about this Pampered Chef cookware, but I've always avoided it (like I do with any other MLM's)

The idea that you can't use a standard bread recipe in one of their bread pans is, well, pretty astonishing...


----------

